# Glow in the Dark Cubes



## Jason08Leafs (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi,

I have recently purchased a Glow in the Dark Green from C4Y and after lubing and letting it erode under the tightest tensions, I find that its one of the best cubes I have used. I average over 40 so the cube doesn't make too much of a difference but this cube is my main cube right now.

Please let me know if it is allowed to be used in the competition. I know that transparent cubes aren't allowed but mine is not transparent and the bottom colours cannot be seen.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Carson (Dec 31, 2009)

I have seen them used. They are not truly transparent, therefore they are legal.


----------

